# After update XFCE4.6 => XFCE4.8 going crazy



## Binarko (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi there... 

I've just updated my XFCE4.6 (which was really fast) to XFCE4.8 and everything gone mad.. Turning on thunar takes more than 20 seconds every time I turn it on, xfce4-menu on panel can't be shown because of missing xfce-applications.menu (I've copied gnome-applications.menu to xfce-applications.menu but it's not solution ..) and everything is really weird. 

Is there any way to downgrade every package I've just updated? I've got no list of them.. Or what's the problem? Also, logout doesn't work, when I want to logout, systems freezes and is rebooted, without any warning, after that, I've got some bad sectors on disks which are repaired by next boot.. What is that? That system was clean, so it's not problem to reinstall whole system and use just 4.6 from packages, nor 4.8 from ports, but I want to know what happened. I suppose XFCE4.8 was released as stable.

Thanks for reply. Binarko


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 22, 2011)

First, stay calm.

Thunar has a problem.  I don't know what caused it, but I see it too.  AFAIK there hasn't been a solution found so far.

To fix the menu problem, see this thread.

To fix the logout problem, see this post by Olivier Duchateau.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 22, 2011)

I have no problem at all with Thunar on XFCE 4.8. No delays, nothing.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 22, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I have no problem at all with Thunar on XFCE 4.8. No delays, nothing.



Interesting.  I suspect it's something to do with gvfs, or maybe gphoto (not installed here):

```
% thunar

(thunar:50063): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: invoking IsSupported() failed for remote volume 
monitor with dbus name org.gtk.Private.GPhoto2VolumeMonitor:
org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process /usr/local/libexec/gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor exited 
with status 1
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 22, 2011)

Rebuilding devel/gvfs without gphoto support didn't help.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is someone else that describes exactly what happens, including two copies of the Thunar window opening:
http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-865783-start-0.html


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 22, 2011)

Aha!  Deinstalling gvfs left some remnants, but removing everything in /usr/local/share/gvfs/ seems to fix the problem, and Thunar startup is back to normal.

If you want gvfs, reinstall it afterwards, and Thunar should still be fine.


----------



## Binarko (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for all replies, it helped me much. 

I've fixed problem with thunar deinstalling gvfs (/usr/local/share/gvfs/ didn't exist for me) and menu problem was fixed by reinstalling sysutils/garcon. 

But I've got still problem with logout. It's true that before I tried steps by Olivier Duchateau, I couldn't shutdown or restart, just logout. But it wasn't main problem. Problem is, that when I press logout, system freezes and reboots without correct unmounting partitions etc.. I've take a picture of tty before it 'reboots', which says:


```
gnome-keyring-daemon[1350]: couldn't allocate secure memory to keep password and or keys from being 
written to disk
pluseaudio[1409]: module.c: Failed to load module "module-detect" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
pluseaudio[1409]: main.c: Module load failed.
pluseaudio[1409]: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
gnome-keyring-daemon[1352]: couldn't set enviroment variable in session: The name 
org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
```

Any ideas what to do?


----------



## Binarko (Mar 22, 2011)

Aha! Seems to be problem with GDM. I used to use XDM, but while installing XFCE I installed GDM and disabled xdm in /etc/ttys. After change back to XDM logout is OK. 

But anyway, please reply to my previous post, for those, who want to use gdm. 

Thanks for help


----------

